# Wood Co, OH - 10-209 F Rough Pretty



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.co.wood.oh.us/dogshelter/gallery/gallery.asp


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

OMG, what a sweet face! Just beautiful. 
I need to win the lottery, buy a farm, have state of the art rescue kennels and lots of wonderful volunteers ...


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Already posted her under Bowling Green, OH


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*here's hoping we both win that lottery, so we can get our place----and give these beauties a great life !!!!!! I'm still trying !!!!! Love that face !*


----------

